# Flat pedal shoes for cross-country??



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Wanted: Flat pedal mtb shoes for cross-country riding. Must breathe to stay dry and cool and have a wide toe box. Unlike cleat mtb shoes, I'm finding most flat pedal shoes have thick fabric. Don't know why. Why can't they make them with leather like cleat mtb shoes? 

Five Tens are nice but they look HOT. Thick unbreathable fabric. Even the shop guy warned me about that with the Contact. 

Do you do LONG rides on your shoes and love them? Currently using cheap ($18!) skate shoes and they're not bad but flimsy soles so my feet get sore. They're suede and breath and fit well which is very cool for the price!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Have you looked at the specialized 2fo? It has a wide toe box ans doesn't soak up water and ia reasonablt breathable

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

I've tested both the Five Ten Freerider Contact (review here) and the Specialized 2FO (review here). In my experience, the Five Ten offers better grip and the sole lasts longer.









The 2F0 does breath considerably better and sheds water. In terms of durability and protection, they're both on par.

Outside those two models, I can't think of anything that's designed as a trail specific flat pedal shoe. Maybe Giro?


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks! I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your reviews. Good info.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I've used the impact and impact vxi through the summers in Texas, Oklahoma, & Arkansas. The older impacts were hot, but I didn't have any issues with the vxi. I don't have any experience with their other shoes.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

MTBR_Saris said:


> Outside those two models, I can't think of anything that's designed as a trail specific flat pedal shoe. Maybe Giro?


I've used Teva Links. Cheap, but nearly as much grip as other shoes I've tried.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Just bought these. Recommended by a friend and on sale on Adidas Outdoor. With a coupon website sent me they were $71 (included shipping and tax!). I like that they're more form fitting and less skate/urban design. They look like they'll be more comfortable for long rides with long climbs. I'll share a review later.

Terrex Trail Cross Sl


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Not a brand I would have thought of.  Thanks for the info. Didn't know Teva made bike shoes. The shoes I've ordered may be too narrow for me. If I return them, I'll take a look at the Tevas. They look good.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Try some 5.10 approach shoes.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Another vote for Five Tens! I guess they're not as warm as they look  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with mtbr_saris. I own both and the sole of the 2fo doesnt last long if you use aggressive pins but the grip is good enough. The 5.10 sole also wears prettt fast but i found the 2fo more comfortable, more cool. The 510 was quite a bit cheaper though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

The Terrex is a great alternative. I bought a set for hiking/light climbing about two years ago and they've become my go to for long trips. It's funny how the same things you need for climbing - reinforced toe box, stiff sole, and grippy rubber - translate to cycling.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

5-10 freeriders should fill the bill.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice alternative. Know several people who use non-bike specific athletic shoes with good results. Wonder how different these Terrex's are from the bike-specific ones I just bought?


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Several people have told me they love theirs and don't find them hot. Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Crazy Cat Lady said:


> Nice alternative. Know several people who use non-bike specific athletic shoes with good results. Wonder how different these Terrex's are from the bike-specific ones I just bought?


One difference is that the shoes are narrow under the arch. A flat pedal shoe doesn't have a "waist". The reason for this is pedal contact. You don't want to narrow the the shoe right where the pedal goes. This gives you a decreased contact patch. If you are using the ball of your foot anyway, you are using your flat pedals wrong. Also some hikers have a elevated or slight wedge to the heel. This can affect balance and positioning, making it harder to do "heels down".


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I found the Freeriders to be too soft for long XC rides. The Maltese is notably stiffer, while still being really comfortable on and off the bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> I found the Freeriders to be too soft for long XC rides. The Maltese is notably stiffer, while still being really comfortable on and off the bike.


I got of Bike Jame's Catalyst pedals and no more foot fatigue.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What is foot fatigue?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I've used my Freeriders for 4+ hours on the bike on RF Atlas and Xpedo Spry pedals and my feet felt fine.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I never said my feet hurt when using Freeriders. But I think they are too flexy, and therefore less efficient, than a stiffer platform for extended XC riding. When I switched to a stiffer shoe like the Maltese, the difference was really noticeable.

And I'm using RF Chesters - they have a quite large, supportive platform and I don't have particularly large feet.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

unless you know the ventilation will effect you, you may not need to worry. while I'm riding, I've never actually noticed if my feet are hot. the only time I notice them is when they are cold. same with any sport really. I run in mesh running sneakers and play summer basketball in leather high tops, ride DH in 5.10s and trail in vented XC shoes...either way, the temp of my feet never crosses my mind.


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

When you find a shoe that fits, but is too flexible, add a rigid or semi-rigid footbed. When just a little narrow, use a shoe stretcher. If it doesn't provide adequate ventilation, create ventilation.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What did you use to make those ****s?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

*Thanks for sharing everyone!*

Thanks so much everyone for participating in the discussion. Lots of good info here for future reference. This thread should be a good resource for others too.:thumbsup:


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a bunch of different 5-10s and one pair of 2FOs. For reference, I'm in south Texas where it can get hot. Unlike jerseys, short, helmets and gloves, I find that more breathable shoe make little difference. 5-10s are way more comfortable in every model over the 2FOs and I'm a big Specialized fan. The 2FOs are too narrow, stiff and the too box is not shaped right for my foot. Also, the soles are not nearly as sticky as the 5-10s.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the input! When I finally get some shoes, I'll post here how they perform.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

I just use my Merrels. The heavy sole grips and does not flex.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I think you will find the same answer as every single flat shoe thread on here.
Get 5:10's or 2FO's. All of the other shoes mentioned are just cheaper or easier to walk in. Not that either of the above are hard to walk in but you will notice right away that the soles are stiffer than your average shoe. If you want the best, pick from those 2 and if you want post ride comfort or a lower price , you will sacrifice shoe to pedal contact quality. Personally I prefer the 2FO's because they shed water and dry super fast as well as having better ventilation but you may prefer the 5:10's. But I would get one or the other until someone invents something better.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with Terranaut as an owner of both. 510 is stickier nut 2fo vents better and is roomier in the toebox. I'd get the 2f0 iver the 510 but they are 80 more for me so im leaning more towards 510 again mostly based on cost. These shoes only last a year for me before the soles get torn while the upper parta look like new. They ahould make replaceable soles as a component. I think there is a market for that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, you both forgot Adidas Terrex with 510 soles. Adidas is owner of 510 if I recall correctly. And yes, we have shoemaker locally (Ljubljana, Slovenia, Europe) who has 510 soles and he cheaply replace worn soles.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are the ones I ended up buying. But wrong size so exchanging.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Love the stretcher idea. The footbed idea is intriguing too.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Which Merrells exactly? Thanks.


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh, I did no read entire thread, sorry. Well Teva is good alternative, I have one, but Teva sales told me 1 year ago that they stopped making them. Out of cycling business.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

m66 said:


> Well, you both forgot Adidas Terrex with 510 soles. Adidas is owner of 510 if I recall correctly. And yes, we have shoemaker locally (Ljubljana, Slovenia, Europe) who has 510 soles and he cheaply replace worn soles.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not forgotten just not different enough to mention. Same sole but also same lack of airflow or drainage for water. I am not sure if they are cheaper but even if so I don't see this as a separate shoe from the Five Ten


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

The 5.10 LineKings aren't great to pedal in.

The Arcteryx Acrux looks to be a possibility. The price isn't even that much more than 5.10s now. Plus being able to where them elsewhere. A guy was riding in them in Whistler Bike Park.

Only What's Necessary.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

That's like a 200 shoe. 2x the 510

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

PUNKY said:


> The 5.10 LineKings aren't great to pedal in.
> 
> The Arcteryx Acrux looks to be a possibility. The price isn't even that much more than 5.10s now. Plus being able to where them elsewhere. A guy was riding in them in Whistler Bike Park.


I'm not sure why someone would get a shoe that does not have a flat sole; that is raised under the arch area. That's your main contact point with flat pedals so it's kind of missing the whole point.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

formica said:


> I'm not sure why someone would get a shoe that does not have a flat sole; that is raised under the arch area. That's your main contact point with flat pedals so it's kind of missing the whole point.


For myself, flat pedals and XC doesn't compute. The fella in question seemed happy with his footwear for riding. I likely wouldn't ride WBP in $200+ hiking shoes but could see myself choosing them for adverse conditions trail riding.

The 5.10 Guide Tennies have a flat sole, but the Impacts are only $20 more.

I'm certain that 5.10 Impacts were $240 CDN at Garbo Bike and Bean last week... :/


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> For myself, flat pedals and XC doesn't compute. The fella in question seemed happy with his footwear for riding. I likely wouldn't ride WBP in $200+ hiking shoes but could see myself choosing them for adverse conditions trail riding.
> 
> The 5.10 Guide Tennies have a flat sole, but the Impacts are only $20 more.
> 
> I'm certain that 5.10 Impacts were $240 CDN at Garbo Bike and Bean last week... :/


Well if that is the case 2FOs are cheaper. I paid $155 taxes in last year. Couldn't have gone up that much.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

impacts are way too heavy for XC riding.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Terranaut said:


> Well if that is the case 2FOs are cheaper. I paid $155 taxes in last year. Couldn't have gone up that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


https://www.facebook.com/fanatykco/...0496760471625/559601577561142/?type=3&theater
But everyone gets like 10% off at GBB.



formica said:


> impacts are way too heavy for XC riding.


XCO I agree. Good aggro trail shoe for where and what I ride.

Giro Jacket...


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

I have ridden for years on flat pedals cross country and across the country. For the past few years my go to shoes have been Altra lone peak trail running shoes. Roomy toe box and zero drop soles( no wedge). The tread works great with pedals and off the bike hiking is outstanding. I have tried everything from vans to Danner mountain lights and just love these shoes. Best part for me is I can recycle my trail running shoes into riding shoes.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it's also important to remember it's not just the shoe. It's a shoe pedal combo. The best shoe will still suck on cheap pedals.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Crazy Cat Lady said:


> Which Merrells exactly? Thanks.


I have a couple pair. Not sure on the models though. Both have a much stiffer sole than my regular shoes. I have never used an actual pair of "MTB" shoes to compare though.


----------

